# Tomy 3'' hairpins and 22.5 deg corners



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Everybody hates the 3'' hairpin, right? Well I thought so too but one of the clubs that hosts EAHORC rounds has used them for both of those this year. Given that it did not look to many that the last track they did, Valencia, warrented them, it must be a real love affair.

The problem was the wizzard cars could not always negiotiate the outer lane, and all the cars were cumbersome on the inner. The outer problem must be because of the Wizz shoes (or one of em) straying off the rail? Some WHP cars stopped no matter what position the guide pin was in.

So I wondered if anyone here has love (or at least patience) too for this track piece as I am sure we will see it at this club again, even if they did the Indianapolis oval, but has done anything to improve power pickup on the outer lane and general hassle with turning on the inner.

I also wondered if anyone has managed to make 22.5 deg corners from 45 deg corners, and if so how the did it.....


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I had two hairpins and fleaBay'd them about a year ago for $20. Nothing smaller than 12" turns on any track I build from here on out.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

We currently have three tracks in the rotation (including mine)that have tomy hairpins....

No major issues...I run a storm...

Secret...you MUST run scuffed tires at the very least...(we run mostly sili-coated sponge) around .434 to .438...


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I run 6s as the smallest curv.After trying a hairpin, I grouped
it in with squeze and loop the loop tracks.Not suitable for
realistic racing.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Great fun*

We have had great fun with the hairpin. The only down fall is original AFX cars will not negotiate the inner lane. Other cars AFX Super G-Plus, SRT, Turbo and LifeLike worked well.

We have raced 4 lane events and included the hairpin with challenging results. Probably the best was where we ended a 12' straight into the 3" rad hairpin.

You would come off of a sweeping curve, gun it down the long straight then have to really get on the brakes. The fun was being to out brake the 3 other racers. Then, out of thehair pin and it was fast running again.

I always considered this track piece one that challenged the drivers. I just can't see it in the same catagory as loops.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I've never tried one and have no real desire to do so. I think the 6" curve is pushing the limits of useability, especially if using non-magnetic cars.

Even on a 6" curve, some cars can lose contact with the rails if you go slow enough; I noticed this with Aurora Super Magnation chassis. The solution would need to be using wider (or double) rail on the inner lane to provide a larger contact area. I would imagine this would be even more important on a 3" curve.

Joe


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

What about gluing down some copper tape?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can you bend copper tape around a 3" hairpin?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Good question.


----------

